# Uterine Fibroids



## suzatb (Nov 7, 2001)

Does anyone know whether uterine fibroids could cause constipation or not? I've just been told three fibroid tumors were found in my uterus. I have been suffering with constipation for a long time and was diagnosed last year with IBS-C. Nothing seems to help. I have had to go back to doing weekend enemas or laxatives to keep myself cleaned out. I was wondering if possibly getting rid of the fibroids would end the constipation?


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I guess it would depend on where your fibroid is and how big it is. If it impinges on your colon or rectum , I guess it could cause constipation. Fibroids can be located on the outside wall of the uterus, within the uterine wall, or inside the lining of the uterus. Mine are inside the lining and cause very heavy bleeding, clots and long periods. Since they are within the uterus and are not huge, I've never had a problem with C. I had one removed in Nov. 2001 and now it appears I have another one in the same location. So keep in mind that they can grow back even after they are removed. I would ask your dr. this question as the location of your fibroid determines whether or not you will have symptoms from it. Some people have no symptoms at all. Good luck!


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

Very interesting subject; I have had very large fibroids for 20 years (now 14-16 week size) and I developed constipation about 20 years ago; I have asked several gynecologists and my gastroenterologist if my very large uterus could be the cause; I have been told my uterus isn't large enough to cause constipation by all of these physicians. One of the gynecologists told me that during pregnancy the reason women get consitpated is for hormonal reasons not the fact of having a pregnant uterus. I have to say though I wonder if I had a hysterectomy if it would help the constipation but I am not going to have major surgery unless I knew for sure there was a connection.


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Hi Suzatb,I have two rather large uterine fibroids (have a tummy like I'm four/five months pregnant), noticed them myself around the end of November, diagnosed by scan mid December, but who knows how long they were there. They are either between the lining or on the outside, but I've had D since my late teens, and I haven't noticed any change to C. I'm currently off the Pill (for two moons now) to see whether they will shrink because of that, and to be able to be tested for hormone levels (I'm 45), and have noticed some changes in my IBS-pattern now, but as far as I can see I am still predominantly D-prone.Fay


----------

